

[waiting for postgres 9.3] New JSON Processing/Parsing functions - chrisfarms
http://www.depesz.com/2013/03/30/waiting-for-9-3-add-new-json-processing-functions-and-parser-api/

======
chrisfarms
The json datatype will soon rival HStore at this rate.... just missing
indexes.

Also here's the devel-version's doc page with the changes:
[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/functions-
json.h...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/functions-json.html)

